

Thoughts on RDRAND in Linux - lvh
http://blog.lvh.io/blog/2013/10/19/thoughts-on-rdrand-in-linux/

======
FedRegister
FYI, if you don't want RDRAND to be used on your machine then disable it when
you build a kernel (CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM to n) or pass "nordrand" as a kernel
boot parameter. Linus does not need to remove anything from the kernel for you
to switch this off on your own.

------
lvh
For what it's worth, Zooko thinks I'm right:

[https://twitter.com/zooko/status/392334674690723840](https://twitter.com/zooko/status/392334674690723840)

